# Back to Civil Service



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

I have heard rumor that if an officer leaves a civil service town he can still lateral with in a five year period. Does anyone know for certain? I tried calling civil service but I think it would be easier to reach the pope. ](*,)


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Massachusetts General Law Chapter 31 Section 46, I'm in the process of doing it now. Specifically, it's a reinstatement.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I thought a person only had 2yrs to get back in. the more the merrier


----------

